# Poison , Tinct Iodine with glass rod.



## jaroadshow

I have this Poison bottle my Son dug with me at our digging spot in London. It's the common Poison bottle but this one has the original rubber stopper with the glass rod . I  believe these stoppers / glass rods are harder to find with the bottle.  This one has the "D" in the Diamond for Dominion Glass Co.

 Any value to this.

 Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize

Personally I wouldn't pay more than a few dollars and re-purpose it for something.
 On ebay it's probably closer to the $30 area.[][] 
 Your correct, the stoppers are harder to find with them.


----------



## jaroadshow

Thank You very much for the post.
 I appreciate the help.

 jaroadshow


----------



## mctaggart67

These are interesting bottles, in that poison bottles collectors either have them because they are quite common or don't want them because they are quite common and, frankly, are not very old, being from the 1920s to the 1960s. The interesting part is that the have fairly good public appeal, given the pop culture presence of skulls these days. The bottles are also popular with goth types. On both accounts, these iodines can punch above their weight value-wise. I've sold them to goths and the skull-obsessed for around $25-$30.


----------



## Poison_Us

I'm not sure how far you are from the U.S. boarder, but the odd thing I find is this is the American version of the KS-12.  There is a Canadian versions, but it has LIQ instead of TINCT.  It is less common to find them with the stoppers, but not very hard either.


----------



## jaroadshow

Hi Poison_Us : I am ( London , Ontario ) 2 hours from the Detroit border and an hour and three quarters from the New York border at Niagara Falls , Ontario.
 This poison bottle is Canadian because it has the "D" in a diamond on the base, which is the mark for the Dominion Glass works out of Toronto or Montreal

 jaroadshow


----------



## Poison_Us

That makes it even more curious.  Will have to check our examples to see what glass house they came from.  It's possible the they made these for domestic and export to the U.S. and had different molds for each.


----------



## mctaggart67

Canadian iodines were made by Dominion Glass and Consumers Glass in one-ounce and half-ounce sizes, the latter being much harder to find.


----------

